
Building a private gh-pages clone with Dexy and GitLab - roderikvdv
http://vanderveer.be/blog/2013/01/19/building-a-private-gh-pages-clone-with-dexy-and-gitlab/
======
roderikvdv
At work I was looking for a way to write project documentation for several
non-public projects. It was important for me to have a system that was
versioncontrolled in GIT, written in easy to understand formatting for both
technical and non-technical personel (markdown) and makes publishing
effortless. The resulting documentation should also be easy to access for our
clients, without resorting to getting them all an account.

In a presentation by Stephen Hay at the Mobilism 2012 conference I was pointed
to dexy, an advanced tool for writing documentation in a lot of different
languages, markdown being one of them. In this post I will describe how to
setup dexy, and combine it with GitLab's webhook system to create a
selfbuilding documentation system.

